
Deep Residual Networks with 1K Layers - js7745
https://github.com/KaimingHe/resnet-1k-layers
======
js7745
You can read about it a bit here [https://medium.com/towards-data-science/an-
intuitive-guide-t...](https://medium.com/towards-data-science/an-intuitive-
guide-to-deep-network-architectures-65fdc477db41)

